# predicting snow amounts for next year???



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been asked to give a bid to a condo community that has to include all the regular mowing responsibilities as well as clean ups and seeding ect...but they are asking me to give them a 12 month rate for all the mowing and snow with salt any ideas...thanks ...I was thinking take an average of 20 snow events and the amount of salt i think i would use per and multiplying that out and what i want for the mowing chores and adding ten dividing by 12 what do you think


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats how I do would do it. Would try for a salt per time or at least keep a cap on the total. Just find out the average amount of plowable events over the last 10-15 years


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

i was thinking about calling the local airport to see how many events they have had any other ideas as to were to get that info?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

You can get that info from NOAA if you dig through the local forecast office website.


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks appreciate the help i will try tomorrow...thanks again


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

http://lwf.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/climate/online/ccd/snowfall.html


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

If you do take a contract like that, you should at least try to get a three year contract.

That way you can spread out the costs for snow removal over those years so that you can make up for one year if you had a bad previous year.

Most places won't budge on the pricing and won't take the "Cap" as part of the plan. They want a set cost and that's it.


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

that is exactly what i was going to do and they even mentioned that i could give them a bid for 3 years..thanks for the advise


----------

